# Free-camping in the U.S.A.



## hefalump (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone know if it's possible (or legal) to free-camp in the states of Nevada & Arizona - or anywhere in America for that matter?


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Last year we spent 4 months in Arizona plus a short time in Nevada and Utah.

It is possible to overnight in Wal-Mart stores, Flying-J truck stops and BLM land. Thousands of snowbirds from 'up north' like Minnesota, Canada etc head south and spend months on BLM land out near Quartzite and Yuma.

In Nevada it is also possible to overnight in Casino car parks. Some of them, Laughlin for example are nicely situated. We stayed at a casino in Laughlin that was located right on the Colorado. Very often cheap, plentiful food too. The cognoscenti among the Americans seem to go from casino to casino.

There are reasonably priced camp sites in State Parks & National Monuments. We much preferred these sites compared to average RV parks/resorts. There are several associations. that offer discounts such as Uncle Sam, KOA and Escapees.


Sal


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

hefalump said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible (or legal) to free-camp in the states of Nevada & Arizona - or anywhere in America for that matter?


Saw this a couple of days ago and as I have a friend (who used to own an RV) living in Sparks, Nevada, sent him an email asking for information. Just received his reply, which is below.

_Hi Keith,

Yes you can park an RV in the wild unless it is posted with signs prohibiting Camping, usually well marked and not all that common. Of course there are many camp grounds with hookup etc. but of course they charge. This is true in either state._

Does that help?

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## hefalump (Aug 5, 2008)

Great, thanks so much for your trouble,

Kath (Hefalump)


----------

